# Article on Chamomile & Diabetes



## Sandie S-R (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought some of you might find this interesting. 



> SOURCE: HEALTH TIPS WEEKLY NEWSLETTER
> 
> Chamomile May Help to Relieve Diabetes Woes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 12, 2008)

Huh. Cool stuff, Sandie.  I love chamomile tea. It's so versatile -- calms the nerves if you drink it, and makes great compresses for angry or burned skin. We've even used it for babies with blocked tear ducts.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Sandie I think that tea is so good for what ails you on so many levels.

It is believed that green tea is a wonderful antioxidant that can limit free radical damage, and keep cancer at bay.

Peppermint tea is good for indigestion.

Cammo tea is a natural relaxant.

Is there anything that tea cannot do? Now if it could pay my bills I would be happy.


----------



## Risible (Oct 13, 2008)

Chamomile tea is also good for the skin - add some loose tea to a face steamer, and steam away. It's very soothing, as opposed to peppermint tea, which is quite bracing. The steam opens the pores, allowing impurites (uh, blackheads) to escape and the herbs add nice effects and make for a pleasant experience.


----------



## Tad (Oct 14, 2008)

1) Naturally the article finishes with how maybe this can be extracted into a drug--because does it really count if it isn't in pill form? :doh:

2) Then again, maybe I should hope they do come up with a drug, given that type 2 diabetes does run in my family......and that I'm allergic to chamomile tea :doh::doh::doh: *sigh*


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2008)

Whereas, I am HIGHLY allergic to chamomile.

I think I used too much herbal shampoo when I was younger, and now anywhere that chamomile touches, I get clear blisters. 

I don't think I want clear blisters on the inside.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 17, 2008)

Risible said:


> Chamomile tea is also good for the skin - add some loose tea to a face steamer, and steam away. It's very soothing, as opposed to peppermint tea, which is quite bracing. The steam opens the pores, allowing impurites (uh, blackheads) to escape and the herbs add nice effects and make for a pleasant experience.



I love that idea, Dee. I'm going to try it this weekend. I do steam facials every once in a while anyway, and I have some loose Camomile flowers that I can use. Sounds wonderful! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Risible (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to buy chamomile tea in bulk at, like, health food stores and the like, and steam my face regularly. My complexion definitely benefited from it. I also liked to add in peppermint tea for that refreshing burst of minty steam. :happy:

I've tried growing chamomile a couple of times, but without a lot of success; the plants are smallish and the yield wasn't great; it wasn't cost effective.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 17, 2008)

Thankyou for this article Sandie, Im going to buy some now, even though I don't enjoy the flavour! I'll mix it with a fruit infusion teabag, and see if it helps my blood sugar levels.

My son planted a cammomile lawn for one of my sisters this summer but it promptly died. They like a very specific set of conditions to grow in... typical English rainy weather isnt good for it.


----------

